# Leerjak ATV Mud Nationals July 3-4



## THEBOM (Apr 2, 2009)

July 3 will be test and tune at the Mudda-cross track and the mud drag trip.

July 4 Sat will be the races.Staring at 1:00pm

The classes 0-500 Stock/wbolt on's, No tire bigger 27in (unless stock), gas only
Modified ,any motor mod , stock cc's, any tire ,gas only

Class 501-up Stock/wbolt on's , No tire bigger than 27in (unless stock), gas only
Modified , any motor work but stock cc's, any tire, gas only
Super Modified, any motor work ,any cc's , Gas or alky ok
Open anything atv based. NOS is allowed in this class only.

These classes are for the Mud Drag strip and the Mudda-Cross track.

Snorkels are recommend for all classes.

$20 a class 100% pay out. First place 70% and Second place 30% plus trophys!

See more at www.leerjak.com


----------

